# sub-compact 9mm glock



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

I want a sub-compact glock in 9mm and I want to get a 33 round magazine want glock and were can I get a 33 round magazine


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:watching::watching::watching::watching:


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your looking for a Glock26...
Plenty of online sights sell the 33 round mag...
For example....

http://glockstore.com/pgroup_descri...y+Magazines/?return=?tpl=index&category_id=3&


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

chad10 said:


> I want a sub-compact glock in 9mm and I want to get a 33 round magazine want glock and were can I get a 33 round magazine


The Glock 26 is the short-gripped 10 round compact 9mm and the 33 round mag is available at Cheaper than Dirt website. Google them. I just ordered one yesterday. $59.

The Glock I had to wait for, about three weeks. Cool gun. Wife finally figured out the sight picture, shoots straight with it... she wanted the 33 rounder so I ordered it, we'll take it to the range soon as we get it...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt171:smt171:smt171:smt171:smt171:smt171:smt171

You want a 33-round magazine for a gun designed to conceal carry? Grow up. I'm going to try something new here and speak my mind and say with the type of questions you ask, you shouldn't be around an Air Soft gun, let alone a real one.










EDIT: The more I think about this question, the more ridiculous it is. Since one of this forum's "missions" is to encourage responsible firearms ownership and safety practices and this thread makes gun owners look like idiots, it's done.


----------

